# Tupac was an NF



## Leroy

I was watching this documentary on Tupac Shakur last night and I couldn't get over how feminine he was when he talked. I'm thinking he was probably an ENFJ just because of his ability to morph into a persona and make people truly believe it. I mean there's absolutley nothing wrong with this, it's just funny that one of us sensitive "wimpy" males went on to become a generational icon of hardcore thug masculinity.


----------



## xfactor99

Fellow hip hop heads know that Tupac was a stage actor, did ballet, and wrote poetry when he was a kid. Early on most of his songs were narratives about injustice, inequality, and oppression in the ghetto. It was only halfway through his rap career that he suddenly morphed into his thug persona, which eventually became his reality as well. Always thought he was an NF - ENFJ makes sense.

PS Nas is an INFP


----------



## Nasmoe

I would say tupac was enfj too.
Nas as infp? I would've thought intp.


----------



## The Great One

Nasmoe said:


> I would say tupac was enfj too.
> Nas as infp? I would've thought intp.


I watch a whole biography on him and he's an ENFP. Ne Fi

I discovered this, when he talked about how he wrote his music. He said that when he writes his music, he will just get ideas, ideas, ideas, that come into his head, and then he will just start writing. He won't plan it, he will just write. Then he will later improvise and decide what stuff to keep. He was an improviser, not a planner.

Also, he was a real party animal and a thrill seeker, he was a definite enneagram 7. They tend to 99% if the time be P's and not J's.


----------



## cappuccinocool

He probably was an E.N.F.J. while filming that video but was a T.H.U.G. until the day he died.


----------



## kmb91396

Hey guys! I stumbled across this thread after taking several personality test. I have discovered that I am a clear cut ENFJ. I was curious as to what people thought tupac was (having suspected that he would be the same as myself). I completely agree that he is an ENFJ. The ONLY time he improvised was when he was writing his music. Every other aspect of his life is calculated. He even goes as far as to say so in his songs. One could even argue that his music wasn't improvised but only the lyrics he used. He was very orderly when in the studio. All my life I have wondered how people like tupac and myself can morph into different people in different situations while truly believing that we are that person. I had no idea that it was all broken down into a science. To think i thought I was something special all these years!


----------



## The Great One

kmb91396 said:


> Hey guys! I stumbled across this thread after taking several personality test. I have discovered that I am a clear cut ENFJ. I was curious as to what people thought tupac was (having suspected that he would be the same as myself). I completely agree that he is an ENFJ. The ONLY time he improvised was when he was writing his music. Every other aspect of his life is calculated. He even goes as far as to say so in his songs. One could even argue that his music wasn't improvised but only the lyrics he used. He was very orderly when in the studio. All my life I have wondered how people like tupac and myself can morph into different people in different situations while truly believing that we are that person. I had no idea that it was all broken down into a science. To think i thought I was something special all these years!


I still doubt that Tupac used Ni instead of Ne. However, he was at heart a truly sensitive, artistic, and kind fellow, but probably acted like a thug as a product of his environment. That is where the nature vs. nurture aspect of Myers-briggs comes in. Perfect example, Tupac at 17 vs. Tupac in his 20's......

Tupac at 17





Tupac in his twenties


----------



## ENTrePenuer

Yes Tupac was ENFJ and as fruity as fruity pebbles.
Nas is an INTP
Jay-Z is a very well developed ENTP
50 Cent is an ESTP
DMX is an ESTP
The Notorious B.I.G was an ESTJ


----------



## fn0rd

Yes, was (maybe);
Now he's pushing up the daisies.

Move along.
There are much more important things to contemplate.

You're welcome.


----------



## The Great One

ENTrePenuer said:


> Yes Tupac was ENFJ and as fruity as fruity pebbles.
> Nas is an INTP
> Jay-Z is a very well developed ENTP
> 50 Cent is an ESTP
> DMX is an ESTP
> The Notorious B.I.G was an ESTJ


Why the hell was Biggie an ESTJ? Where did you come up with that conclusion?


----------



## stucknthesuburbs

Kind of late here, but Tupac is my favorite rapper, I've watched numerous documentaries on him and predicted he was an ENFJ. Yay!


----------



## The Great One

Tupac was clearly an ENFP. He clearly displayed Fi in an interview I once saw him in. He said that to get in character for the character he played in "Juice", that he "made himself the character" and thought about it's almost as if he could feel what the character was feeling and he could feel it too. The guy is ENFP, not ENFJ. How the fuck does he use Fe?


----------



## peterbreter

I've read him as an ENTP...geez, when will they just be able to read it upon birth to stop these types of questions?


----------



## pinktees

Pac was an ENFP. case closed imo.


----------



## Doom

He has that "I died for your sins" aura ENFJs have. He doesn't have that stoned a bit crazy but lovable aura ENFPs (no offence, love you guys) have. At least from what I can see.


----------



## The Great One

Wintie said:


> He has that "I died for your sins" aura ENFJs have. He doesn't have that stoned a bit crazy but lovable aura ENFPs (no offence, love you guys) have. At least from what I can see.


He expressed what was on his mind and his emotions constantly. He wasn't diplomatic at all. That's more of an Fi kinda thing.


----------



## Kingpin

He was definitely not just some dumb gangster, he was very intelligent and insightful. I disagree with ENFJ. 

ENFP 6w? so sx


----------



## muddy120

ENTrePenuer said:


> Yes Tupac was ENFJ and as fruity as fruity pebbles.
> Nas is an INTP
> Jay-Z is a very well developed ENTP
> 50 Cent is an ESTP
> DMX is an ESTP
> The Notorious B.I.G was an ESTJ


Biggie is not an ESTJ he was an ESTP

Jay Z is an INTJ

DMX I've heard was INFJ and 50 cent is probably ISFJ

The rest are correct


----------



## muddy120

Kingpin said:


> He was definitely not just some dumb gangster, he was very intelligent and insightful. I disagree with ENFJ.
> 
> ENFP 6w? so sx



Tupac always showcases Fe in his interviews and his songs, Dear Mama and Keep ya head showcase this the most. He never showed Ne ever in his life

He is an ENFJ people, y'all need to do your homework on the differences between ENFJ and ENFP again if your lost


----------



## FearAndTrembling

He is too raw to be NP. That is Fe and Se. Broad spread of hitting all targets. His songs are rallying cries. 

"I aint got no motherfuckin friends, that is why I fucked your bitch you fat motherfucker." lol

I bring truth to the youth tear the roof off the whole school
Oh no, I won't turn the other cheek
In case ya can't see us while we burn the other week
Now we got him in a smash, blast
How long will it last 'til the po' gettin mo' cash
Until then, raise up!
Tell my young black males, blaze up!
Life's a mess don't stress, test
I'm givin but be thankful that you're livin, blessed
Much love to my brothers in the pen
See ya when I free ya if not when they shove me in
Once again it's an all out scrap
Keep your hands on ya gat, and now ya boys watch ya back
Cause in the alleys out in Cali I'ma tell ya
Mess with the best and the vest couldn't help ya
Scream, if ya feel me; see it clearly?
You're too near me -

I guess cause I'm black born
I'm supposed to say peace, sing songs, and get capped on
But it's time for a new plan, BAM!
I'll be swingin like a one man, clan
Here we go, turn it up, don't stop
To my homies on the block gettin dropped by cops
I'm still around for ya
Keepin my sound underground for ya

Will I quit, will I quit?
They claim that I'm violent, but still I keep
representin, never give up, on a good thing
Wouldn't stop it if we could it's a hood thing
And now I'm like a major threat
Cause I remind you of the things you were made to forget
Bring the noise, to all my boyz
Know the real from the bustas and the decoys
And if ya hustle like a real G
Pump ya fists if ya feel me, holla if ya hear me
Learn to survive in the nine-tre'
I make rhyme pay, others make crime pay
Whatever it takes to live and stand
Cause nobody else'll give a damn
So we live like caged beasts
Waitin for the day to let the rage free
Still me, till they kill me
I love it when they fear me -

​


----------

